# Kabadi?



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

Can anyone explain the Indian sport of Kabadi to me?


----------



## Andi (Sep 28, 2003)

Hehehe, Kabadi is funny. I've seen it many a time on Eurosport and Transworld Sport and stuff like that. Makes me laugh. They never seem to explain it on the telly, so it just looks like they're playing tig in a ring and saying "kabadi kabadi kabadi". I've always wondered myself what it was all about.


----------



## Andi (Sep 29, 2003)

In fact here y'are.

http://www.mckinnonsc.vic.edu.au/projects/asia/asiaunits/india/IndiaPersonalDev.html




> Kabadi This game is played by two groups, sides or teams of about ten players. A line is drawn on the ground between the sides and a team member from one side takes a deep breath and, crying 'du du du', leaps across the line to the other side. His task is to tag people on this side of the line but he must do so on a single deep breath. He must also keep up his cry of 'du du du' (do). Tagged people are out of the game and sit down on the sideline. The chaser who is 'in' must return to his side of the centre line to get a fresh breath. In some parts of India the person 'in' says 'Kabadi', the game's name, over and over instead of 'du du'. Teams of adults may be found playing Kabadi as it is a very popular game.




I was more or less right. :shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 29, 2003)

OK, now I get it a bit better. Thanks!


----------

